# Type of Bags



## MTT (Oct 14, 2005)

How do you carry your stuff to work/ long haul truckin?


----------



## CleavesF (Dec 31, 2007)

Messenger. 

but... I've been shopping around for the new Trek Interchange pannier racks. I really want those since they make grocery bag holders for them... which frankly... is better than making 2 trips to buy all the stuff but I don't mind. More biking!


----------



## nate (Jun 20, 2004)

I voted messenger bag, but really my answer is none, messenger bag, backpack, in that order. Most of the time I arrange it so I only need my jersey pockets and small seat bag. I leave all the big stuff at work and swap my clothes on days that I drive since it's too far to ride every day.

Every once in a while I will take my messenger bag or backpack if I need to carry some extra things.


----------



## oarsman (Nov 6, 2005)

Depends... lots of stuff: panniers. Not much stuff: messenger bag. Distance is relevant too. Over 30 kms, almost never put anything on my back.


----------



## commutenow (Sep 26, 2004)

Acorn front handlebar bag and a little tiny bag that unfolds and becomes a baackpack. Sometimes an Osprey small backpack. Longer commutes sometimes a messenger bag and panniers.


----------



## Mr Wood (Feb 23, 2006)

My commute is 14 miles each way. I hate having anything on my back for that long. It much easier (to me) to keep all the junk in panniers and off my body.


----------



## DrRoebuck (May 10, 2004)

I used to use backpacks and messenger bags, but then I realized I'm a lot more comfortable with getting that weight off my back. For commuting I almost always my Carradice Bike Bureau.

On my road bike, which doesn't have a rack, I can use my Carradice Barley saddlebag.


----------



## thinkcooper (Jan 5, 2005)

Been real happy with panniers on my 34 mile round trip commute. I throw clothes, food and a MacBook Pro into the bags, clip them on, and roll on out. The weight is balanced, low, and thankfully off my back.


----------



## Chain (Dec 28, 2006)

None. I stock my locker at work with a weeks supply of clothes. When they are all dirty, I'll drive and exchange a new set.


----------



## My Own Private Idaho (Aug 14, 2007)

BOB trailer. Not a choice on your pole.


----------



## tarwheel2 (Jul 7, 2005)

*seatbag*

I use a large seatbag (Carradice Barley) but your poll doesn't allow that option.


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 20, 2007)

The poll doesn`t have my options either: soft shell cooler or small gym bag bungeed to a rack (commute) or handlebar bag (mtb).


----------



## Zero Signal (Feb 8, 2008)

Two rear panniers here. It's overkill though, even for my commute thats the same as thinkcooper's. I'm going to start doing what other people do and bring a bunch of clothes to the office so I can get away with a trunk bag. The panniers feel like parachutes.


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

*More omissions*

You left out fanny-pack, too.


----------



## buck-50 (Sep 20, 2005)

Depends on the bike. 

Most of the time I use a set of panniers- switching from a messenger bag to panniers was like loosing 40 pounds overnight. I swear that 10-15 pounds on my back is worse than 30 pounds on my bike, though weight weenies may disagree. 

I use my messenger bag when I'm on a bike that doesn't have any racks, or when I want to be able to dump my gear and go for a longer ride after work. Or, when I don't want to look like a dork. The only real downside to panniers is that they look really, really dorky.

I can't say enough good things about Arkel panniers- their webstore is great, they are extremely responsive when you ask questions and the product is freaking bullet-proof.


----------



## paramountz (Mar 10, 2004)

*Trunk and Pannier*

I use a expandable trunk bag and one small pannier. 

Yo Coop the pannier looks real close to your chain and cassette.


----------



## thinkcooper (Jan 5, 2005)

paramountz said:


> I use a expandable trunk bag and one small pannier.
> 
> Yo Coop the pannier looks real close to your chain and cassette.


It might be the angle in the photo, there's a solid support bracket on the inside of the panniers that rests against the rack frame so it can't move in towards the rear wheel, and it clears the chain by a safe margin. Been real happy with these puppies. Ortliebs; 'spensive, but very sweet.


----------



## Henry Chinaski (Feb 3, 2004)




----------



## trek7100 (Jan 1, 2008)

I haven't commuted yet by bike, but I plan to this year. I am going to try the following, messenger bag, backpack, camelback. I don't really need much room, I wear scrubs at work, so don't have to carry clothes, just my lunch, cell phone, wallet, jacket/vest, lock.


----------



## DrRoebuck (May 10, 2004)

trek7100 said:


> I haven't commuted yet by bike, but I plan to this year. I am going to try the following, messenger bag, backpack, camelback. I don't really need much room, I wear scrubs at work, so don't have to carry clothes, just my lunch, cell phone, wallet, jacket/vest, lock.


If that's the case I would just look to get a large saddlebag.


----------



## pyrtwist (Feb 5, 2008)

Jandd Commuter panniers. These bastards are large! They also come with straps if you desire to remove them and carry them somewhere. I put my crap in a samll back pack or grocery bags and place them in the panniers. During warm weather I put my helmet inside one of the panniers instead of carry it inside work.

Of course when this bike had a flat I used a back pack and rode another bike.


----------



## JohnnyTooBad (Apr 5, 2004)

Flawed pole! I use a seat post rack with a gym bag.


----------



## Chris H (Jul 7, 2005)

I use both panniers, and a messenger bag(generally not at the same time). Depends on where I'm going, what I'm doing, and how long it's going to take me to get there.

Long trips or lots 'o stuff, panniers. Short trip with a few stops for small stuff along the way, messenger bag.


----------



## MTT (Oct 14, 2005)

I couldn't get used to the Panniers, for some reason the bike just felt so insanly heavy and out of balance. I don't like a back pack, but it does seem to be the only option for me..............MTT :thumbsup:


----------



## Bolo Grubb (Aug 25, 2004)

Panniers on the bike with a rack, back pack on the other bike


----------



## Mr. Versatile (Nov 24, 2005)

Commuting for years,I've tried a couple of different things. Usually, I don't have to carry anything large. I keep 4-5 days supply of clothes at work, and when the weather is especially bad, I'll make a laundry run and take the car. I bought a Camelback like thingy from Costco a few years ago.. I think it was around $20. I removed the bladder & the tubing and used it as a backpack. As long as I didn't have to carry anything big, it worked out fine. My commute is 18 miles ea. way, and it never bothered me to wear it.

Lately I've been using a trunk rack & bag. It's a bit easier to use and holds more., but it's also heavier, and the weight is carried high. My frame is also large, and this makes the bike top-heavy. It's no problem at all once I'm rolling, but when walking the bike, or when stopped at a light, I need to take a little extra care.


----------



## averen (Jan 1, 2008)

I use my messenger bag in the winter months and for short trips...I use a small pannier when it warms up and having the messenger on my back turns me into a sweaty mess. My commute is 7 miles each way, with some pretty formidable hills going in each direction. So for me it's not about the distance, but the amount of effort involved in climbing the hills. Today it was hella humid...not hot but I swear I think I swam to work rather than rode my bike...I wish I would have brought the pannier today.

If it were flat I could use the messenger year round. I actually prefer the messenger to the pannier. It looks cooler  I don't have to remove and attach it to my bike and it's easier to carry. I don't mind the weight on my back...and I've done 30 miles with the messenger bag without issues, although anymore than that and it would really be pushing the comfort level!

However the pannier is nice in that I can carry considerably more weight with it...for a longer distance. I rarely notice the pannier is on the bike, with the exception of when I'm restocking my soup drawer and the pannier is about 25lbs...then I can tell it's there, but it's not horrible at all.

Just give it some time...eventually you'll have a pannier, a messenger, and a nice backpack  commuting by bike makes it considerably easier to spend money on gear..."Just think of all the gas money I'm saving!" I'm planning on "filling up the tank" this evening and getting some nice technical Ts..."saving money!" Thankfully that's not the reason I ride to work  

Jared


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

I use a soft back pack I got from Adventure 16. It's the perfect size for running short errands and getting groceries.


----------



## lawndart (Oct 4, 2004)

I use a Deuter Race Air X back pack....commute is 5 miles currently soon to be 14 miles when i move in a couple of weeks.


----------



## wayneanneli (Jul 8, 2004)

Usually my Jack Wolfskin Mr. Bike backpack, or if it's really a lot (like groceries), then I take my Ortlieb saddle bag.


----------



## yetisurly (Sep 30, 2005)

MTT said:


> How do you carry your stuff to work/ long haul truckin?


Messenger bag. But that might change to an Acorn bag behind the saddle soon.
I like the messenger bag 'cause it is so versatile and comfortable, but when it is 105, it is a bit stuffy.


----------

